# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Nanit, baby monitor, Udisense, Inc. DBA: Nanit, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Udisense, Inc. DBA: Nanit

nanit.com/products/nanit-pro-camera

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Nanit - the baby monitor that thinks

Published on Jun 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Nanit Multi-Stand

Published on Dec 30, 2016




> Your baby's world stretches beyond the crib. With Multi-Stand, so does Nanit. Drop Nanit into Multi-Stand for a perfect view of the bassinet, the whole nursery, or even grandma’s house.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nanit the AI nanny tries to unravel the mysteries of a restless baby"
It learns your kid's sleeping patterns so you don't have to.

by Daniel Cooper
August 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Nanit smart baby monitor

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> Meet Nanit. The most advanced baby monitor. Ever. Nanit combines a stunning HD bird's-eye view with smart computer vision algorithms that track your baby's seep and give you tips to improve.

----------


## Airicist

Nanit - the complete baby monitoring system

Published on Jul 31, 2019




> Nanit tracks your baby's sleep and breathing motion to help parents get a peaceful night for their baby, and peace of mind for themselves.

----------

